# Cleaning the engine area.



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

What do you guys find best to clean under the hood? I've wiped most of the dust off with cloth, but want to really clean in there. Any products/methods would be great help for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

just use a micro cloth. all most evey thing else will make more dust stick to it.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Get a garden sprayer, a gallon of distilled water, some Simple Green and a hose.

Yank the fuel rail covers off (the plastic GTO valve covers). 

Start your GTO up cold and run for 45-60 seconds. Turn off. Spray the engine bay down with a weak mixture of Simple Green and distilled water. I'd say no more than 25% Simple Green. Then spray the fuel rail covers. For heavily soiled areas, use a foam jab brush to loosen stuff up.

While this mixture is sitting, empty your garden sprayer out, rinse with your hose and refill with distilled water. Be sure to empty the garden sprayer's hose out by spraying it on the ground until nothing but water comes out. 

When ready, rinse the engine bay and fuel rail covers down with distilled water. If some gunk remains, hit it with your jab brush again and rinse. Drop your car's hood and immediately spray it with your hose to remove any stray Simple Green residue.

That should work just fine.


----------



## hello2000 (Jul 30, 2006)

I use a micro fiber towel from walmart and some 409 as a degreaser. It cleans is great.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

The best degreaser I have found is Spray Nine. Cleans everything.


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

This is a great source of info

http://autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/80226-engine-cleaning-detailing.html


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

I used this f21 tire foam. 

1. Warn up engine
2. Spray lightly with water
3. Spray F21 all over engine
4. Let sit/soak
5. Spray off
6. Detail any part with microfiber


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

CYCLONED said:


> This is a great source of info
> 
> http://autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/80226-engine-cleaning-detailing.html



Thanks for the link! Stored it in MSWord.


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

Thats a great source of info for any kind of detailing ?'s


----------



## molecul (Aug 20, 2007)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Get a garden sprayer, a gallon of distilled water, some Simple Green and a hose.
> 
> Yank the fuel rail covers off (the plastic GTO valve covers).
> 
> ...


Great tip and simple also.


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

I used baby wipes the other day when I washed the car. Its great for when the engine bay isn't that dirty.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

i just use a dry cloth works great for me!!!:cheers


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone use Pressure washers?

I wash my NSX, RX7 and Sonoma engine bay when I wash the outside every week.

ZERO ailments.

Can't say the same about European cars.

Did my friends' BMW and Porsches and strange electronic stuff started to happen.


----------



## smokin455 (Jul 28, 2006)

batmans said:


> Anyone use Pressure washers?
> 
> I wash my NSX, RX7 and Sonoma engine bay when I wash the outside every week.
> 
> ...


Usually I just wipe it down and use Armorall wipes. If it is dirty or oily I use Gunk and a pressure wash with 100 psi air pressure. I do this on all my toys and have had no problems. A good detergant will work as well.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

*I'm Anal*



CYCLONED said:


> This is a great source of info
> 
> http://autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/80226-engine-cleaning-detailing.html


I've used that site also in the past, some good info.


smokin455 said:


> Usually I just wipe it down and use Armorall wipes. If it is dirty or oily I use Gunk and a pressure wash with 100 psi air pressure. I do this on all my toys and have had no problems. A good detergant will work as well.


I do the same usally every wash I wipe it down with a red shop towel and Armor-all all the plastic under the hood; traction control, intake, maf-pipe, airbox, throttle relaxer, radiator cover, fuse-box, windshild wiper tray, ABS, fluid caps and FRC's. About every few months I use the garden hose on low pressure and use air-compressor to blow the dirt and water off. Off subject I wash the undercarage with plain water, and wheel wells.


----------

